# NRX Pro-1



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> Hey guys. New member here but long time reader. Just wanted to say hey. Also with the Christmas season here I bought myself a new fly rod. I went with the NRX Pro-1 9wt. I've casted it in the yard and its sick! Anyone looking to get one should. Probably the best rod I've ever picked up. Anyone else fishing with any Pro-1s?


I use the NRX 4 pieces, and would like one pieces, but they suck for travel, especially with a pickup with no rear window.


----------



## Capt_Justin (Dec 20, 2012)

I agree with that. I have my travel rods as well that are 4 piece. That 1 piece is so sweet tho. I don't do much traveling without my boat.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I want one despiratley. I am building a boat with under gunnel rod storage just so I can get a one piece NRX


----------



## Capt_Justin (Dec 20, 2012)

Got to break it in the other day and it was magical.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

I haven't had an opportunity to cast one yet......but I love my 4 piece NRX. I did get to throw a Hardy Sintrix one piece 8 wt. and it is a pretty amazing rod IMHO. Have you had ever had a chance to compare the two?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

i casted a 4 piece last week and got one on the spot. its an amazing piece.


----------



## Capt_Justin (Dec 20, 2012)

ive casted the Hardy rods and all of the GLoomis NRX rods. I am partial to GLoomis products. American made is big for me, not to take anything away from the Hardy bc it is a SWEET rod as well. Ive always had GLoomis rods (spinning and fly) I dont travel much so the 1pc is what i usually go with.


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

I hear you.........I'm a GLoomis fan as well and will always choose American if given the choice. Looking forward to trying a NRX-1.


----------



## Capt_Justin (Dec 20, 2012)

Just got a new Hatch Finatic 7 plus and I love it.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

The NRX is just amazing. I have SA textured line with a Tibor reel. 

The rod lifts allot of line of the water with ease. just a great rod.


----------

